# Any tips for  how to make okra?



## The Little Penguin (Aug 3, 2007)

I ususally use okra as an ingredient is curries, stews, and such, but I've never really made anything where it the featured much. It seems to be a much-maligned food in some circles , so I'd be curious to hear how you might "dress up" okra and make it something special.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 3, 2007)

My mom used to fry it along with her green tomatoes.
As a kid, that was a day to see what my friends were
having for dinner and lay plans...
I kind of like it now.

Had it boiled once, it was the consistency of snot. Great fun
watching the others at the table try to eat it!

I just pickled about 8 pints of okra, which is my favorite way to make it.

Otherwise, all I know for okra is stews and soups. I bet it would be good
stuffed with goat cheese somehow... hmmmm....


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 3, 2007)

I also love it pickled & in curries, jambalaya, gumbo, cooked with stewed tomatoes, etc., etc.  Also like it sliced, breaded, & fried.

One way that I haven't tried yet, but plan to, is to star it in its own Indian-style side dish like all my Indian cookbooks have recipes for.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 3, 2007)

I would dress it up and send it on its way out the door.  I hate the stuff.


----------



## The Little Penguin (Aug 3, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I would dress it up and send it on its way out the door. I hate the stuff.


 
Ha! I think that's why I want to explore it more, because so many people dont like it, and I'm a sucker for an underdog!

It's green, funny-tasting, and slimy. Come on, what's not to like?


----------



## mudbug (Aug 3, 2007)

You may have my share, TLP!


----------



## The Little Penguin (Aug 3, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> I also love it pickled & in curries, jambalaya, gumbo, cooked with stewed tomatoes, etc., etc. Also like it sliced, breaded, & fried.
> 
> One way that I haven't tried yet, but plan to, is to star it in its own Indian-style side dish like all my Indian cookbooks have recipes for.


 
Yeah, I've had some really tast okra at Indian places. I'll do some looking and see what I can come up with re:the Indian angle...

And there's always breading and frying it, but I kind of feel like breading and frying something is often an admission of defeat. Like "what the **** do I do with this? I know! Bread and fry it, because EVERYTHING tastes yummy breaded and fried!"

edit: I said "h-e-double-hockey-sticks" and it bleeped me!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 3, 2007)

I toss mine with some olive oil, salt and pepper, and grill it, whole.  Use a fish or burger basket.  I grill it just til it has a little char on it, and I can eat it every day.


----------



## The Little Penguin (Aug 3, 2007)

sparrowgrass said:
			
		

> I toss mine with some olive oil, salt and pepper, and grill it, whole. Use a fish or burger basket. I grill it just til it has a little char on it, and I can eat it every day.


 
That sounds GREAT!

Oh, to have a grill...


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 3, 2007)

Maques choux.

Cook bacon in a large skillet, till crisp.  Remove, but leave fat behind (2T).  Sauté diced onion and a few chopped cloves of garlic till translucent.  Add 4 c fresh corn kernels and sauté for 5 minutes.  Add 10 okra, sliced, along with S&P, and chopped green onions.  Just before serving add 2T melted butter.  Top with crumbled bacon.

This is delicious.


----------



## Caine (Aug 3, 2007)

Step 1: Have the Ghostbusters deslime it.


----------



## licia (Aug 3, 2007)

I wash and remove the tip and stem and cut into bite size pieces - across -. I soak it in buttermilk for an hour or so, then drain it thoroughly in a collander. Shake it in  corn meal seasoned with salt and pepper. (some people use flour, but it isn't as crisp) Deep fry it in oil (canola, corn or vegetable oil) about 375 til golden brown.  Then you can eat it like popcorn, or serve with a fresh veggie meal and it is heaven!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Little Penguin (Aug 3, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Maques choux.
> 
> Cook bacon in a large skillet, till crisp. Remove, but leave fat behind (2T). Sauté diced onion and a few chopped cloves of garlic till translucent. Add 4 c fresh corn kernels and sauté for 5 minutes. Add 10 okra, sliced, along with S&P, and chopped green onions. Just before serving add 2T melted butter. Top with crumbled bacon.
> 
> This is delicious.


 
I eat a vegan diet, so that one's out for me personally, BUT... if that wasn't the case, that would on the menu tonight because I'll bet it's _delicious_!


----------



## The Little Penguin (Aug 3, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> Step 1: Have the Ghostbusters deslime it.


 
If they aren't available, I've also heard that frying it will "de-slime" it. I guess I need to try it myself.

Of course sometimes (like in a stew) the sliminess is your friend!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 3, 2007)

My mom used to make an okra stew with sauted lamb pieces, onion and garlic, canned tomato and the okra.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 3, 2007)

Its to slimy for me but was not raised on it.I dont care how much you bread it and fry it it does not appeal to me.


----------



## keltin (Aug 3, 2007)

I love it fried! I’ll eat a plate of it as if it were french fries! A great vegetable dish is to mix it with onions, tomatoes, and corn. Add some chili powder or cayenne powder for a little kick, bring to a boil and simmer for 30 minutes. It’s great! Kind of like a mini-gumbo of sorts. Good stuff.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 4, 2007)

Licia has it down pat But try this add 1/2 corn starch and 1/2 seasoned flour
to your breading mix.. I just found out how good it fries up nice and crisp=
crunchy


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 4, 2007)

After boiled in salted water or breaded and fried... my mind drifts to sauteed onions, green peppers, tomatoes, garlic, etc, and the many roads this can take me down...all of them good!!


----------



## elaine l (Aug 4, 2007)

Alton Brown did a special on Okra one time.  I have only had it breaded and fried.  I have never tried making it as I have heard about the "slime" affect.


----------



## JGDean (Aug 4, 2007)

I also slice, dip in egg/milk mixture then flour then egg/milk then seasoned cornmeal and fry. It usually doesn't make it to the table as DH snacks on them like nuts with spicy ketchup.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 4, 2007)

The Little Penguin said:
			
		

> I eat a vegan diet, so that one's out for me personally, BUT... if that wasn't the case, that would on the menu tonight because I'll bet it's _delicious_!



Naturally, you could omit the bacon entirely.  To make it completely vegan, you could simply use olive oil for the butter, too.


----------



## The Little Penguin (Aug 4, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Naturally, you could omit the bacon entirely.  To make it completely vegan, you could simply use olive oil for the butter, too.



This weird, but I can kina see sub-ing smoky seaweed for the bacon...


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 5, 2007)

Little Penguin, if you don't have a grill, use a heavy cast iron pan.  Toss the okra with the olive oil, but leave the pan dry.

Turn the okra frequently, over high heat, til it begins to brown.


----------



## The Little Penguin (Aug 5, 2007)

sparrowgrass said:
			
		

> Little Penguin, if you don't have a grill, use a heavy cast iron pan.  Toss the okra with the olive oil, but leave the pan dry.
> 
> Turn the okra frequently, over high heat, til it begins to brown.



Awesome- I will totally try that. Maybe tonight, actually!


----------

